# Help identify.



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

hello i beleive this is a legit christmas fulu but i am looking for more opinions.i have been fooled in the past but this one looks legit. i have had him for quite some time but just recently started to show more and more colour.


----------



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

It looks like one to me..


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

aprilspink said:


> It looks like one to me..


 that is a christmas fulu, lots of pink, no dark red, nice


----------

